# Humira treatment abroad as cheaper? any clinics do this?



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

fertility specialist here in Uk as suggested tx with Humira for my immune problems. I go to Barcelona for my frosties from  donor eggs. 

will need Humira injection every fortnight for 1st 3 months if BFP. 

costs a fortune here.  anyone any experience of flying out to a clinic abroad for it instead?

CK


----------

